# Your opinion



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

What do you think about the HORSES not the boys the horses?What would they be good at, barrels, cutting, penning, roping, etc.


----------



## Hope2B (Dec 5, 2009)

They are really nice horse buddy09. Ive seen the bay roped off of, penned, sorted, team sorting, and even some rodeo pickup and ive seen the buckskin do sorting, penning and alittle bit of roping.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi buddy09...

Haven't you posted these guys before? I thought, if I remember correctly, you were leaning more towards the buckskin. I know zero about western riding but they both are nice looking horses.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sure they both have potential to do any of the things you listed above.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

buddy, first of all, I would never show a horse with a moron standing in the saddle (sorry but that is a real buga boo with me). Secondly, I don't think you can get a real opinion just looking at a horse standing there except as a halter prospect.

If you want to know what the horse has the potential of doing, look at it's breeding, and look at some videos of his movement. If you want a cow horse, how is he around cows, etc.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

they both live with cows and i dont have $$ on my aqha thing so would someone mind looking up Diego's legacys(buckskin) and Legacy's looker because i would like to know their breeding but i dont wanna ask the guys to find the papers until i know for sure which one i want


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

The only thing I'm really noticing about the buckskin horse is that I think he would make a better roper or barrel racer than the other one. I can't really see the other one too good, but from what I can see, the buckskin has shorter, stockier legs, which is great for getting down low and into the dirt and moving fast while in the dirt. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with someone standing on a horses back, it mite not be the most comfortable thing for the horse, but it's certainly not going to hurt em, maybe the rider if they don't know how the horse is. Would I ever do it? Hmmm, not at the moment thats for sure lol but maybe with a little more work I'd think about it.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry to double post, but I forgot to add in that the buckskin would also be good at cutting lol. Sorry once again.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

:wink: First- Wasnt this topic already deleted i think you should respect the forum and not post .

:?: Second- Do you have the permission of the owners to post pics of their horses? and get them critiqued (sp?) I personally be very upset if I knew about this and they were my horses. 

 Third- I personally prefer the bay as he has a nicer build and is bigger/taller.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

first only locked because people didn't get what i was saying and started getting upset 
Second yes i do have their permisson


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Since you said you know both of those boys, and have ridden both of those horses before, then why don't you ask to ride the horses again and get some better photos?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't get what you are trying to accomplish by posting this again...

_Opinions were given on the horses_ in the last post, you said you were on a time limit anyway... wouldn't they be gone by now?

What makes you think posting a second time will get you any better results? The first one was deleted for a reason, I think you should have respected the mods decision.

I stand by my first opinion on the horses, I would pass em by. From what you said about the riders and how the animals are handled, I would not trust them with a 13 year old rider. Neither has good enough conformation(from what I see) to risk wasting the money on IMHO. But you seem to want one so why dont you decide?

If you know what the horses are like you need to pick...

Please don't take this as me being rude, i just know the last time you posted this it was a very controversial topic...


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i didn't get any opionins on the horses i just got opionins on what people thought about the boys and I asked if i could have til christmas to decide because my mom said it could be a birthday or christmas present.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

You are are making me really annoyed. The reason you didn't get any critique in the first post was because the pics were not good for critiquing! They just show them standing, with a guy on top. on the bay you can't even see his feet(tarp)! If you got better pics and maybe put 'em in the critique section, maybe people would critique the horses, not the guys.
EDIT
oh, and everytime someone trys to critique about 1 thing, you contradict them. I think you should continue looking.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

so sorry to double post, but this is a critique fron nrhreiner on the last thread:
"From those pictures it is hard to say about their conformation. The buckskin dose not look too bad. but the other you can not tell much from that angle. It makes him look weak in the rear and off the rest of the way around but could be the picture.

As to price. If they are geldings and well trained and ready for you to show the price is not bad. You would end up with that in training if you buy one who needs work."
^^^ that states it all.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

this is why the last one was closed because everyone was acting like you im sorry but i only get ticked if people start sayin that im the one ticking people off. If a mod looks at this lock it, please


----------



## Hope2B (Dec 5, 2009)

thunderhooves i just shake my head at you what did buddy09 say to you to make you act like this, your acting like a like 3 year old!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Get actual conformation pictures and someone may be able to help you. 

You said they are out with cows so they would make good cow horses...work them on cows and see how they actually do. 

If you don't want a competitive horse though, you could pick either and it wouldn't really matter. If you're looking to not win so that people will like you (?) you could go get far cheaper horses.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

im looking for a horse that isn't gonna beat everyone at our small rodeo's and shows by like 4 seconds in barrels. but i want one that i can take to a cow show and place with.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Then go ride the horses and see how they do on cows.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

You know. The first post got locked/deleted for a reason.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

yea cause of people like you guys
I asked to get this locked so stop telling me that! OKAY


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Why is it that YOUR threads always seem to get locked? Hopefully you will someday learn that you need to just move on and not play victim.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

you know what just because everyone seems to like you doesn't mean you just get to pick on people, OKAY


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont think he was picking on you, but giving you some advice


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

im sorry just under alot of pressure with the shows, my horse coliced last night, and things just aint going the way we had it planned.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

Hope2B said:


> thunderhooves i just shake my head at you what did buddy09 say to you to make you act like this, your acting like a like 3 year old!


 
No thunderhooves is speaking the truth. Buddy09 has been firing up other members on here with her outrageous posts, even when people try to give her advice.....she turns it around and thinks that she is better or knows more than anybody else on this forum. I honestly think the mods should ban buddy


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Kansasbarrelracer said:


> No thunderhooves is speaking the truth. Buddy09 has been firing up other members on here with her outrageous posts, even when people try to give her advice.....she turns it around and thinks that she is better or knows more than anybody else on this forum. I honestly think the mods should ban buddy



^^ *nods*


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> ^^ *nods*


 shank you! lol its the truth though


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i think your just still mad bout the last thing! and what outrageous post?!?!?!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh posh. You are the one making the ridiculous posts. "NO ONE LIKES ME BECAUSE MY HORSE IS SOOO MUCH FASTER THAN THEIR'S, AND I WANT A SLOWER HORSE SO I WON'T WIN" and all of that nonsense. Seriously, stop trolling.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)




----------

